# Cursor/Mouse Pointer Lagging Bad



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I got a new (well refurbished) computer and reloaded all my work software. Everything works fine, except in the main work software program (of course, lol). It's an internalized hospital system that connects through a VPN program, Cisco AnyConnect, if anyone is familiar with it. 

The cursor is very jittery and lags way behind when using the mouse, and when I type it lags behind as much as two sentences. It also skips words and/or letters or puts things in the wrong place. This is totally unacceptable since I type all day in this program!

I've tried updating the mouse driver, changing the pointer settings, tried four different mice, added it to my security software as an "accepted site" although it should have recognized it automatically, and even uninstalled the program and reinstalled it, hoping maybe there was a glitch during the install. 

My tools/internet options/security settings are correct, as verified by the hospital tech, under the "trusted sites" listing. I've had to reload my work software 5-6 times over the past five years, and I've never run into this. I've tried every fix I could find mentioned on the internet too.

I've talked to techs at two different hospitals, who didn't have any other suggestions besides what I've already done. I'm supposed to be working 12-hour days starting yesterday through the whole holiday weekend, but I can't work at all like this! 

It's an HP dc7700 computer, Pentium D, 3.4 GHz, 2 GB DDR2, 400 GB HDD, running XP Pro 32-bit SP3. I hope that's all the info you need, if not sorry, ask me what else. Anyone? Any ideas at all?? Thanks so much!


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

That sounds like the ATI hotkey problem. Try this:

http://warpdomain.com/work/wiki/index.php/Turning_off_ATI_Hotkey_Polling


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

First question - is this your home computer you're speaking of?

Second - do you know if you're using SSL or IPSec VPN?

Third - what antivirus suite do you have? You might check to see if SSL scanning is enabled; if so, disable it. If you don't know how, we can help find out how if we know what AV suite you have.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Hey guys, sorry to ask for help and then bail, had a family emergency. My almost-grandson (son's girlfriend's son) age 8 fell and broke his leg pretty bad, had to have surgery. Just got home and got back to this. 

Harry, as for your directions, when I look at my graphics adapter it simply says "Intel Q965/Q963 Express Chipset Family. I can't find anything about a Radeon video card, so don't know if that applies to me. I did try to update the driver, and it said no better one could be found. I did find an ati2evxx.exe file, plus some more ati files, but only through regedit, and I'm afraid to mess with anything in there, I just don't know enough.

Kung, this is my home computer, on a DSL modem supplied by the phone company, through I connect to the VPN directly into the hospital system. I've been doing this for over five years with the exact same software and have had to reload it several times over the years on three different computers and have never run into this, nor have the techs at the hospital or at the software company itself. 

I don't know if it's an SSL or IpSec VPN, can't figure out how to tell that. In Network Connections it simply says "Cisco AnyConnect VPN Client". If I pull up properties, it says "Connect using: Cisco AnyConnect VPN Virtual Minip" (that's all I can see, if there's more I don't know. It has a "configure" button next to it, and I'm afraid to click it, lol.

It also says: This connection uses the following items:
Client for Microsoft Networks
File and Printer Sharing for Microsoft Networks
QoS Packet Scheduler
Broadcom Advanced Server Program Driver
Internet Protocol (TCP/IP)

I'm using Trend Micro Titanium Maximum Security, and I can't find anything about whether SSL scanning is enabled.

I don't know guys, this all may be way over my head, sorry if I sound like an idiot, lol. The only thing that's changed from the way my old computer was set up is that my 2011 Trend Micro expired and when I got this computer I installed the new 2012 version. However, we even tried turning it compeltely off and using the program that way, and it still did it, so I don't think TM is the problem, and again it's only in that one software program, no where else. I can type in Word and on message boards, play games, surf the net, etc., and have no problems whatsoever, just in my most important program, of course. Thanks if you've stuck with me this far. I'm going to bed shortly and will check back in the morning, but realize it's Christmas eve and you may have better things to do, lol.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Never mind guys. I can't believe it was so simple, but it's fixed! After hours of searching the internet and trying every fix imaginable and having four different techs work on it for hours, you know what it was? In Control Panel/Mouse/Pointers, I simply had to uncheck the box that said "Enable pointer shadow", DOH! 

I'd say I feel like a complete idiot, but much better men than me, who are paid to do this for a living, spent hours on it and never figured it out, lol, so I don't feel so bad. Sorry for wasting your time, but thanks for your help. I always know I can count on you guys. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

calliemoonbeam said:


> Never mind guys. I can't believe it was so simple, but it's fixed! After hours of searching the internet and trying every fix imaginable and having four different techs work on it for hours, you know what it was? In Control Panel/Mouse/Pointers, I simply had to uncheck the box that said "Enable pointer shadow", DOH!
> 
> I'd say I feel like a complete idiot, but much better men than me, who are paid to do this for a living, spent hours on it and never figured it out, lol, so I don't feel so bad. Sorry for wasting your time, but thanks for your help. I always know I can count on you guys. Merry Christmas!


Not a big deal. I'll explain a bit as to why I was asking the questions I did.

I was already convinced it was either a setting on your computer, or some odd condition. Even before you mentioned it, I was fairly sure it was your home computer; and it worked fine on your home computer, so I knew it wasn't the VPN service itself.

Now, the way it is CONFIGURED on your home computer can be the culprit, but I didn't think that was part of it.

However, there are a lot of things that can affect it. Pointer shadow, hotkeys, etc., all of those have an effect. The reason I asked if you had IPSec or SSL VPN is because your antivirus program often has an 'SSL scanning' function. If it was enabled, it would be scanning your VPN connection the ENTIRE TIME you were connected....and that'd slow it down.

In my mind, I was down to either that, or some goofy setting like Chickpea said; had I known you did completely disable it, then I'd have said the same thing. *USUALLY* when I deal with VPN problems at work (and I get them a lot) it's either a user setting (e.g., forgotten password), a misconfiguration on the software itself (as in Cisco AnyConnect VPN), or something like that. That's why I was pursuing the line I did.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I thought that might be the direction of your line of questioning, Kung, and that's why I made sure to state we turned it completely off and tried without it. I'm still not sure whether it's scanning SSL or not, lol, never did figure that out, but don't guess it matters since it's fixed. I was pretty sure it couldn't be the VPN because there were other people on working with no problems, and my mode of connecting hadn't changed.

It's just so weird that over five or so years and multiple computers I've never run into this problem before. I'd think if it was a standard setting with a fresh load of XP it would have been on all of them. Oh well, I saved it in a Word file, plus printed it out and saved it in my work notebook in case it ever happens again, so I won't waste so much time trying to remember what it was!  It's working great now, thank goodness!

Thanks again, you guys rock!


----------

